# North Midlands Cruise, 20th June, PICTURES ON PAGE 4



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

The idea is to meet at my house for coffe/snacks at 11am, hopefully with the sun blazing down as last year [smiley=sunny.gif] 
(but without that bus!!! later on  )

Then meet whoever is a late riser at 12 noon at the Legh Arms, Adlington, 5 miles north of Macclesfield on the A523.

Go for a cruise of perhaps 3 hours or so and finish with a meal at a good pub.

Who's up for that? I'll count the _Hard Core_ in :wink:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

If you can make sure that NO buses with be on the route  we may be along 8) 
If i'am not working Dani we will try to make it   will let you know asap


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sounds good, David 

By then I'll have the new brake discs/pads plus cruise control fitted  
Do you think this will help control busses :wink:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Sounds good, David
> 
> By then I'll have cruise control fitted
> Do you think this will help control busses :wink:


We can both cruise control together  at 30 mph :lol: :lol:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Where are you getting the cc from ? got mine from awesome gti , great job


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> We can both cruise control together  at 30 mph :lol: :lol:


Thal'll be 60mph already


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Dani,

As 'HARDCORE' I don't know if I can make this one. I have a family birthday to attend and it's the Free Motorshow at Canary Wharf.

Will let you know nearer the date.

Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

No problem, Steve


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

I will be up for this, car can celebrate a full year of "TT Rally's"

Jonathan


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

8) Yup, one year and one week after the _bus-event_
This year we'll be escaping the bus!!

I shall warn the neighbours in good time :wink:


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Pencil me in Dani.....it's going to be a close call though.....F1 @ Silverstone, BSB @ Brands.....oh, and I may be away on holiday 

Will let you know nearer the time

H

P.S. where (and how much) was cc - thinking of getting it fitted...and possibly an APR remap too....


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I shall get the old pencil sharpener out


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Dani, pencil for me also, we might be away ?

We have got the following week off work  , but depending on where we go / what we book, could be out of the country on the SAT.

Hope the weather is as good as last year, the faces on the villagers when we went through for the third time, Priceless. :lol:

How many did we have last year, a dozen or more ?

Ian.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

r14n said:


> Dani, pencil for me also, on the SAT.
> 
> How many did we have last year, a dozen or more ?
> 
> Ian.


Phew :!: Am I glad!! The 20th is a *Sunday* 
I just thought I got it wrong  ( I'm going to AmD on Saturday, 19th)

 We had 13 cars last year. See if we can beat it this year :roll: You are pencilled in, Ian


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Hi Dani.

I've not been around much cos of work, but pencil me in for this. its work permitting again, but I'll try and get along!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I got your name down, Paul 

So, with that pencil working overtime we may have:

David and Julie
Steve
Jonathan
Andy
?Ian and Adele?
Paul ?and?
Dani and Ron
Jay
Ian
Geoff
Ed
David - Links Audi

Any more takers? Kingcutter, Racer, G-works, marksovereingn??

Ps: David, Links will fit the CC for Â£120


----------



## R15K TT (Apr 27, 2004)

count me in, no more flying over bridges this year, cant afford the wheels :wink:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

R15K TT said:


> count me in, no more flying over bridges this year, cant afford the wheels :wink:


LOL 
How are your wheels M8 :x  :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

R15K TT said:


> count me in, no more flying over bridges this year, cant afford the wheels :wink:


You're in, Jay  I'll sort a route without bridges - especially for you 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Did some nice roads today 8) so we just have to make sure that there'll be *NO buses out *on the day!!!

And we have Ian in a ... red Ginetta join us, plus maybe his friend, also in a Ginetta :roll:


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi Dani

Sorry but 20th is out for us I'm afraid, what, with kids birthdays, work and other commitments we seem to struggle getting to anything at the moment including Brooklands and Kneesworth.

Have a good day and enjoy yourselves.

Col


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

No problem, Colin. Thanks for letting me know.
As long as you can make the 19th September :wink:


----------



## Jagman (Oct 23, 2003)

Hello,
not sure if my last post got submitted !
...after a two month gap !!

so, just in case...
yes, hope to make this run with you all, this time

Regards
Geoff (Jagman)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Brilliant, Geoff  
You're on the "list" now 8)


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Dani,

I am attending but Caz and Nat are not [smiley=bigcry.gif]. Are we still aiming to end up at the Beehive? I think if this is the intention we will need to confirm numbers and book. It is Father's day.

I am just hoping that my TT is ready by then or I'll be wallowing along in a new A8 which I have as a loan car!

Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Good news Steve  but big shame about Caz and Nathalie :?

I will decide on feeding station next week, when I put all the routes together -and I will book. So far we're still o.k. for, either, the Bee Hive or the C&F.

What's wrong with your TT?
I shall have mine back by next Tuesday at the latest


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

So, here is the latest list then

David and Julie
Steve
Jonathan
Andy
Ian and Adele
Paul ?and?
Dani and Ron
Jay
Ian, Ginetta
Geoff

Who's coming to our house for pre-cruise munchies then?? Please let me know so I can PM the address 

Oh, and, might it be possible to either farm Ron out or have a friend of mine as a passenger :roll:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Dani
Up to now we will see you at the pub , if it changes i will mail you


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks, David


----------



## EdsTTer (Jun 1, 2004)

Yipee! Got a pass out so I'll see you on Sunday Dani. Probably bring my brother along for the ride.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Good news, Ed 

I hope you'll help us with the 11ses pre-cruise munchies at our house!!!
Chicken satay, Swedish meat balls, onion bajis (no doubt spelled wrong!!), samosas, pakoras and some sweets.

No bacon butties, that's grannies domaine :wink:


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Dani, I see from your list my names in PEN and not Pencil.

I hope to see you all on the Sunday, we're only going away on the Monday, but have a list of things to do over the week-end before we go, will confirm on SAT.

Ian.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

r14n said:


> Dani, I see from your list my names in PEN and not Pencil.


I'll get the ink rubber out *now* and change it to pencil writing :wink:

And we have David from Links Audi of Macclesfield coming in an "official" ?A3?TT?   
I'm sure he'll be happy to answer some questions for you but please don't bombard him with too many :wink: :roll:


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Will see you Sunday - Hope the Wheather has been booked [smiley=sunny.gif]

I will attend for pre-flight munchies, is it 11' O Clock at yours ?

I have 4 new Goodyear Eagle F1's fitted - time to see if they work.. 

Jonathan


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mosschops said:


> I will attend for pre-flight munchies, is it 11' O Clock at yours ?
> I have 4 new Goodyear Eagle F1's fitted - time to see if they work..


11am at our house, that's right 

I have: - oh, never mind you'll all see her on Sunday  
(At long last, I picked the car up today  )


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Dani, have you got 3 parking spaces outside yours reserved for Jonathan :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Now, now, Ian *shakes head with a smile*
Neighbours are warned. Some are looking fw to seeing loads of TTs again


----------



## Jagman (Oct 23, 2003)

Dani,

I will be bringing the owner of my TT with me on Sunday (the wife!)
All being well, of course, & I think we could make 1100 am at your house.
Address required please, & postcode to locate on multimap !

Regards
Geoff

p.s.
see if you can spot steve's wheels fitted to mine (hers) now ? !


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Geoff, you have PM

See you here on Sunday 

I hope Steve didn't give the Abt wheels away :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Phew!!! Eating/watering place sorted at last 

No-one wanted to take bookings for Sunday (father's day) so we will finish the drive at the

Rising Sun Hotel
Hope Rd Bamford 
Hope Valley 
South Yorkshire S33 0AL 
Tel: 01433 651323

Excellent place, good food, plenty of car parking available  

But I may have to relinquish the pedels to hubs: broken a blooming toe [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=end.gif] 
Arrrrgggghhhhhhhh!!!! Only had the car back yesterday :? 
See how it goes on Sunday :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

*Ed, Jay, Paul you have PM*

Roads are sorted: like usual, some scenic and a bit slower and some fast ones*  
I'll re-check tomorrow for possible road closures.

*We need to be careful on open roads: there is a warning in the local paper about traffic "safety" helicopters galore for this weekend


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Dani, Sorry can't make it tomorrow. 

You have IM

Have fun everyone.

Ian. :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

What happened to yesterday's [smiley=sunny.gif]

Looks like we're doing a river cruise today  
Anyway: food's cooking, see you all soon


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

:x no [smiley=sunny.gif]

But great roads ,,,,,,,,,again and food  and new people


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> and new people


Many thanks Links Audi to lend David the Roadster: he's been good to drive with the top down all day 

And I was told that a certain Rover was pushing everyone along  :wink:


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Hi all.

Excellent day today, except for the weather! :evil:

Really enjoyed pushing my little 150! Damn wife wouldn't let me have roof down. Didn't want to mess her hair up, and she's always ruddy cold. Oh well!

See you all soon. And I might make Brooklands now!!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Ah well, at least it didn't rain 

Here are some pics from todays drive

http://www.personaltraining-home.co.uk/ ... /index.htm


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Thanks for another greaTT day Dani - military planning as always. Good Pics too - my car doesn't look too bad considering the amount of bends it's been round now 

Nice to see new faces and old (but not old if you get what I mean)

Ian - in your abscence I was honourery "Rear Gunner" with Ron as Co-Pilot

Hope to see you all at Brooklands !

Jonathan


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Dani,

Another greaTT day. Good roads as usual. See you at Brooklands.

Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks all for coming 

How is that: [smiley=sunny.gif] over the Pennines today :roll: 
I will go and see if the roads are the same as yesterday ... and do the Longnor ones we omitted 

And here is a comment from Ian B.
_..Just wanted to say thanks for the invite yesterday - despite being the black sheep (didnt mind too much for being frowned at by onlookers for driving that 1.4 Rover - Costco remoulds et al. - it did well apart from the burning smells!) I REALLY had a lot of fun - time flew by - top day!_


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Nice one IanB!

I must apologise as at first I thought someone had nipped in the middle of our photo opportunity, but that ickle rover did its brand proud!

As has been said, greaTT day!


----------



## EdsTTer (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks Dani for another great day out, and of course thanks to everyone else who turned out and helped to make it a great event.

Amazingly although it looked like being a day of powerboat racing, once we set off the rain stopped and the roofs and windows dropped.

Congratulations must go to Ian who turned up in a Rover 25 and managed to keep up with us... frightening! [I had no idea you could make one go so fast  ]

Also thanks to David from Links Audi [Macc] for all the insider info :wink:

Cheers and hope to see you all at Brooklands... and on the way down.

Ed


----------



## Jagman (Oct 23, 2003)

Dani & Others,

OK, so i'm one of the last to post my thanks to Dani...
& you have all already praised her enough...
so, thanks to everyone for turning-up & trusting her plans again !
OK, so we cant fault them, three-cheers for Dani again then...

Regards
Geoff

p.s.
can't understand why that Rover didnt run into the back of that yellow TT though ? !!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Jagman said:


> can't understand why that Rover didnt run into the back of that yellow TT though ? !!


I will let Ian B. know what you've said  :wink: 

ps: just something that occured to me while at my favourite pastime, how about a drive and finish with a BBQ at Tegg's Nose? Done that before. Must sort some dates if you're interested


----------



## EdsTTer (Jun 1, 2004)

Sounds great!

We could grill all sorts on the red-hot bits of Ian's Rover :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

That's sorted then 

I'll engage the brain box and will sort out some nice roads and a date.


----------



## thewhizz (May 27, 2004)

Hi All,

I know its all been said, but just to re-iterate the thanks to Dani for arranging such a good day, routes, meeting, booking table etc (even if we had to sit and watch you all eat that lovely food!!!) that monkfish looked delicious!!!!

We didnt know quite what to expect at first, but you all made us feel welcome straight away, and it was great to meet you all.

We both thoroughly enjoyed ourselves, and just wanted to say a big thank you to everyone....

Will definately try and make any meets we can from now on, so I'll keep my diary handy...

Thanks Again

Roy and Claire)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

thewhizz said:


> We both thoroughly enjoyed ourselves, and will definately try and make any meets we can from now on, so I'll keep my diary handy...


Super Roy and Claire  
Looking forward to seeing you on many more drives


----------

